# Bore Foam Clog



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I never really thought about it until I was cleaning guns yesterday and then it hit me. I wondered if it was a very good idea to use those foaming bore cleaners in auto loading guns. I am of the notion that the foam would enter the gas system and then coat the system with cleaning residue. Sure, you could clean out the gas system, but I don't clean my gas systems unless I start to see problems with cycling. By then the residue may be very difficult to remove. Whats your thought on this or do you use foam in auto loaders?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

I never use the foaming bore cleaner on any gas opperated system due to that risk. for most gas impingment or piston driven units i prefer CLP or gunzilla since they are a cleaner lube and protector and i find that cleaning takes less time and does a better job since the residue will protect the internals on your gas system from corrosion and make a piston system run a little smoother before it needs to be cleaned.

on a side note the foam works great on a muzzloader with the right attachment for the nipplie but you end up wearing a lot of foam when you try and swab the bore lol


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I never use bore foam cleaners period. I haven't found a firearm that I can't clean with conventional methods and I haven't seen a bore foam to such a good job as to sell me on the products.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never used a foam type cleaner, on an AR type rifle it wouldn't be difficult to run a gastube(ginormous pipecleaner) cleaner up there though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys clean your guns? interesting.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have tried it and did not get warm fuzzes from it and went back to hoppes elite and #9. Also use use Sweet's 7.62 copper solvent.


----------

